# Stunning Stockholm!



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

SydneyCity said:


> Such a nice looking city.


It sure is!

71.









72.









73.









74.









75.









76.









77.









78.









79.









80.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the yellow buildings


----------



## Maxou2Nantes (May 27, 2008)

magnifiques photos


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks Maxou!


Wapper said:


> I like the yellow buildings


Me too, gives Stockholm a warm, southern feeling, despite the cold.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures. I'm increasingly drawn to exploring Scandanavian cities.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

WOW! Stunning and beautiful buildings!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes indeed and thanks. More is yet to come!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

81.









82.









83.









84.









85.









86.









87.









88.









89.









90.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

On our way to Skansen:

91.









92.









93.









94.









95.









96.









97.









98.









99.









100.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Benonie said:


> 96.


Looks like you found a cute little friend during your visit. 
Great updates, Benonie!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Yep, lovely squirrels over there!  And thank you.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

It is really common to see rabbits (very often), roes and squirrels in the living suburbs here.  
However, the northerners are more lucky, because deer or beers can visit their living places.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

dj4life said:


> It is really common to see rabbits (very often), roes and squirrels in the living suburbs here.
> However, the northerners are more lucky, because deer or beers can visit their living places.


There's plenty of deer in and around Stockholm suburbs. Take a stroll in Hökarängen and I guarantee you'll see some deers.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Big city life and a natur full of life side by side...Sthlm sounds a bit like the dreamplace to live IMO :banana:

...oh and that squirrel looks so cute 

Thanks for sharing, guys :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous pictures. Gorgeous red squirrel.

There is a certain _hauteur_ to Stockholm, I feel. But I mean that in the sense of its 'capital city' identity? Maybe it is the wintry feeling which adds to the sense of detachment?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stockholm in winter and summer are, actually, two diferent cities.


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

What a close and personal tour you are posting here, I love this kind of photography, the vibe, the essence, the real city.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wonderful tour of Stockholm, looks a lovely city despite being cold. As has been said, the warm colours of the buildings really work against the cold climate. Look forward to more.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice photos will be visiting Stockholm this June.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Remember to visit 'Gamla stan'...beautiful old part of this wonderful city ...oh and if you do get the chance to shoot some photos, please share them :lol: :cheers:


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Remember to visit 'Gamla stan'...beautiful old part of this wonderful city ...oh and *if you do get the chance to shoot some photos, please share them* :lol: :cheers:



Sure will, you may have already seen my photos of Washington D.C and Baltimore, MD I like doing photography so I will certainly do my best to capture great scenes of Stockholm. I'm also traveling to many other countries so you will see a whole set of photos from Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Germany, France, and more.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Great! And I will visit DC and Baltimore this year. 

Thanks for the nice comments and friendly words Aarhusforever, dj4life, Xtartrex, Mike, Jane and Umar! More is coming soon.



UmarPK said:


> Nice photos will be visiting Stockholm this June.


Snow ill be gone by than....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*More Skansen, more snow...*

And more squirrel:

101.









102.









103.









104.









105.









106.









107.









108.









109.









110.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Cool...you found some lynx! 

Stockholm looks beautiful in any season. Great to find this one after last Friday having watched a Portuguese show showing my fellow countrymen living abroad and Stockholm was the chosen city for the latest episode...and they were there during Winter too. 
Always had a certain fascination for Nordic countries. 

Thanks for the [usually] great pics Benonie


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time browsing through your amazing collection, and as always, I am amazed with your nature and animal shots! Gotta love those squirrels running through the snow, and those bald trees are becoming a familiar sight for me as it shows the bitter cold found in Stockholm. I am most surprised, though, that you have focused quite a bit more on the animal and plant side of the city, and it is truly fascinating to see such animals survive the cold... I have an aunt of mine who lives in Stockholm, and she tells me, it really gets cold, she wears like four to five blankets to keep her warm! Truly a sight to behold, though: Stockholm in winter looks truly different than in the summer, and gotta love those nature pics!

Well done, my friend! Keep those amazing snow pics coming! :hug:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you both for the nice comments, Andre and Fieldsofdream! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More Skansen:

111.









112.









113.









114.









115.









116.









117.









118.









119.









120.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Skansen is a must see when visiting Stockholm. A beautiful park and great views over the city.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Somewhat dull day but the snow is thick and very nice looking.
Great pics for sure! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Skansen is a must see when visiting Stockholm. A beautiful park and great views over the city.


Indeed. And we love those kind of rural and historic open air museums all over Europe. Especially in or next to an urban setting, it's a great escape from the city bustle.


Skrapebook said:


> Somewhat dull day but the snow is thick and very nice looking.
> Great pics for sure! kay:


Thanks. Its was _julafton_ and Skansen was the only public attraction open that day. Even free entrance and untill 2 PM which was perfect to us!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Squirrels :cheers: :colgate: Wow that's a lot of snow and looks bitterly cold but I would love to experience that - it looks so romantic :hug:

fabulous pics !


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Well Benonie, I'm still waiting for mo...is spring in the air now?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Xtartrex said:


> Well Benonie, I'm still waiting for mo...


Okay, I'll search for some forgotten pics on my hard disc and try to post them tomorrow. 


Xtartrex said:


> ...is spring in the air now?


Not yet, still too cold for the time of year.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some very beautiful and scenic images - and great wildlife shots: love the fox slinking over!


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

Great pics, Benonie. Loads and loads of snow!!  

I especially like this church :










wow !


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Not wanting to ruin the charm of the thread, however here you can see how the city looks in the warm period of the year in contrast to winter time.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome new photos from Stockholm :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ ...summer...winter...fall...spring...Sthlm always looks beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks guys @ girls!  Very last series from Skansen:



openlyJane said:


> Some very beautiful and scenic images - and great wildlife shots: love the fox slinking over!


Thanks, but I think you see wolves in stead of foxes. Here's a fox in the same parc:

121.









122.









123.









124.









125.









126.









127.









128.









129.









130.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pictures of Skansen! For me, who have never been there during winter time, it is an opportunity to see how it looks off-season. 
It seems that it is cozy there in winter, as well. 
Also, I like this snowy view of Östermalm:



Benonie said:


> 122.


kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you! I think Skansen is as gorgeous in summer as it is in winter. Just beautiful and perfect situated.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

131.









132.









133.









134.









135.









136.









137.









138.









139.









140.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

141.









142.









143.









144.









145.









146.









147.









148.









149.









150.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome shots :cheers: In the last few snowy set of Photos, Sthlm reminds me a bit of beautiful Saint Petersburg...and that is not a bad thing IMO 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Now that really *is* snow. Great pictures.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you Jane! 3 months ago I loved that snow and didn't mind the cold. But now winter is still continuing, even in western Europe, I'm a bit tired of it.... 


aarhusforever said:


> Awesome shots :cheers: In the last few snowy set of Photos, Sthlm reminds me a bit of beautiful Saint Petersburg.


Thank you Aarhusforever! The quarter of the Royal Palace also made me think of Russia. And a group of Russian tourists just arrived to see the changing of the guards.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Almost forgotten this beautiful city. Some late winter pictures before closing this thread...  Snow should be gone by now....

151.


152.



153.


154.


155.


156.


157.


158.


159.


160.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Yep, there is no snow in Stockholm anymore.  Spring came late this year, but it is almost as warm as in summer during these days. 

Beautiful new pictures! kay: Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

lovely photos of a lovely city in a lovely setting.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^Thank you folks! 


dj4life said:


> Yep, there is no snow in Stockholm anymore.  Spring came late this year, but it is almost as warm as in summer during these days.


Then you are better off than us. Here the temperatures remain around 10 ° C... and it's grey and rainy. It's the most chilly and gloomy spring in decades!....


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

splendid shots.....I love snows most of the time specially when its fresh but when it starts to melt then that's something.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry for bumping the thread but I really had to comment on how amazing your work is. Stockholm looks so appealing even under such a thick blanket of snow. Looks like night time is magical and the best time for wintery wonderland shots. Something I found amusing was the shots of the wildlife completely oblivious to the harsh temperatures.

Great job, the size of the pictures is optimal for putting a decent amount without crowding the page.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Stockholm as well :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice photo report! :cheers2:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you all for the likes and comments. :cheers:


DarkLite said:


> Sorry for bumping the thread but I really had to comment on how amazing your work is. Stockholm looks so appealing even under such a thick blanket of snow. Looks like night time is magical and the best time for wintery wonderland shots. Something I found amusing was the shots of the wildlife completely oblivious to the harsh temperatures.


Indeed DarkLite, that's why Stockholm is the perfect city for a winter break, including snow and ice. It has got an even higher fairy tale level then in summer.


----------

